# some new shrimps!! Tigers, crystals, taiwan bee and ti-bee



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

New shrimp species up for grabs. Located in markham, major mackenzie and markham rd. All pictures were taken once acclimated, will take some better pics in a couple of days. 

CRYSTALS RED BEE

CRS A ($4)
CRS S ($6)
CRS SS ($10)
CRS SSS ($15)

CRYSTAL BLACK BEE

CBS A ($4)
CBS S ($6)
CBS SS ($10)
CBS SSS ($15)

Golden Bee ($10, or 10 for $80)
Snow White ($12)

TAIWAN BEE

TB Red Ruby ($40, or 3 for $35ea)
TB Red Wine ($40, or 3 for $35ea)
TB Black King Kong ($40, or 3 for $35ea)
TB Shadow Panda ($65, or 3 for $60ea)

NEOCARIDINA

Green ($5)
Painted Fire Red($4)
Yellow Line ($5)
Blue Jelly ($5)
Orange ($4)
Cherry ($1 each, 50 pcs for $30)

TIGERS

Orange Eye Blue Tiger OEBT ($20ea, or 10 pcs for $16ea)
Tangerine Tiger ($15) 
Ti-Bee (F1 cross of crystal red and black with tigers) ($20)

Thanks,

Aaron
Aquatic-Cultures
Tel: 647 866 9166


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

TI-BEES










Yellow lines










Tangerine tigers










Blue jelly


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

To answer the pm`s at once, the Tigers (OEBT, TT and TI-BEE) are german strain. attached are 2 different individuals.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Pm's replied. All prices are tax included.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

free bump - can't wait for my shrimps


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

do you have a drop-in store there or something?


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

At the moment I am just meeting up at a local coffee shop or where ever is convenient.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I just got my shrimps, and they're already grazing all over the tank. It's only been a few hours since I acclimated them but they're already showing intense colouring and still getting better. I picked up some crs, pfrs and the blue jellies and I've never seen shrimps anywhere else that match this quality. Thanks again for the shrimps aaron.


----------



## omfgjelly (Nov 1, 2012)

quick & fast! lively shirmp is all i need to say + nice guy


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks jon and mike. Hope you guys enjoy your shrimps


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Can the blue jelly shrimp co-exsist with the other shrimp? Will they interbreed? What are the tank conditions (water perimeters, temp, ph, etc) for each of the shrimps?


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

The blue jellies are neos, they will in fact interbreed with other neos. The species themselves are bred through rili shrimps. The tank parameters for the neos are as follows

Ph 7.2
Gh 5
Kh 1-2
Tds 140-150

Hope that helps


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

aaronc said:


> The blue jellies are neos, they will in fact interbreed with other neos. The species themselves are bred through rili shrimps. The tank parameters for the neos are as follows
> 
> Ph 7.2
> Gh 5
> ...


Looks like it will have to be a stag party then in the tank for multi color shrimp.  BTW are the shrimp for sale sexed? Sellers choice or can buyer pick/request sex?

Also what are the tank parameter for the CRS grade A/S and S+/SS please. SS is as high as I would go if I go with that as I don't want to take a high loss. IIRC as I understand it the lower the grade the less sensitive the shrimp is.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

That you?

http://aquaticcultures.com/

Also where in Mark's Ham  are you? A major cross street helps for general location.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Haha, that is definitely me, problem is I'm not that tech savvy. 

I meet at major Mackenzie and hwy 48 at the Tim hortons in the intersection.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

With most species they are still young and cannot be sexed. The tank parameters for the crs are the same as the neos. Aside from the SSS, the SS, S, and A are all in the same water parameters.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ahh ok. Well there are some WYSIWYG (What you see is what you get, pronouced 'wi-si-wig') web page makers out there. Been a loooong time since I did any of that so I am sure you can get spiffy webpage makers for free from www.download.com (been around IIRC since the .com days). Or just make a basic website to get the message/product across. The photos speak for themselves of the livestock and not a spiffy website unless you want it eye candy like.



> Also what are the tank parameter for the CRS grade A/S and S+/SS please. SS is as high as I would go if I go with that as I don't want to take a high loss. IIRC as I understand it the lower the grade the less sensitive the shrimp is.
> ________________


EDIT: Thanks. The wonders of forum posting delays.  Well Toronto's tap water is 7.4 pH last I checked. For me I like to go with shrimps acclimated as close to the tapwater conditions as possible for ease of maintenance/learning till I get more skilled later. Now if only I can get some SSS's or super rare fancies in the 7.4 pH range.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Well I do have a friend working on the web page, but I don't usually rush them as they are helping me out when they are free. University drained all my saving lol. 

If anything I'm sure I can work something out with adjusting the ph for the shrimps you are interested in.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

JFYI : super fancies like Taiwans need low PH, below 6 is preferable, although I have mine in a tank with PH6 and they are finally breeding.

If you want some nice shrimps that like PH 7.4+ get some OEBTs (Orange eyed blue tigers) or even regular tigers to start as they like the high end of the PH scale.

I think Aaron has some available.


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Texted you on your number


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> JFYI : super fancies like Taiwans need low PH, below 6 is preferable, although I have mine in a tank with PH6 and they are finally breeding.


im really hoping that my BKK will breed when they are old enough. fingers crossed!


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

bettaforu said:


> JFYI : super fancies like Taiwans need low PH, below 6 is preferable, although I have mine in a tank with PH6 and they are finally breeding.
> 
> If you want some nice shrimps that like PH 7.4+ get some OEBTs (Orange eyed blue tigers) or even regular tigers to start as they like the high end of the PH scale.
> 
> I think Aaron has some available.


I definitely agree with Anna on this one. Taiwans do far better in low ph for breeding, while the tigers do better in above 7 ph.

Btw Anna we need more pictures for your thread on Taiwans!


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

chinamon said:


> im really hoping that my BKK will breed when they are old enough. fingers crossed!


Hey chinamon, are the bkk eating yet?


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Wanted to say thanks aaron, the cherries are colouring up nicely and feeding voraciously. They fared well on the drive back to Muskoka


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

JFYI Taiwans don't seem to like the regular shrimp foods...they prefer to graze on biofilm on plants, sponges, filters moss etc. I have watched mine regularly and have seen them just walk past a piece of algae wafer or BW Grow food, leaving it for the snails to eat.

If you see your Taiwans not touching the food you put out, don't worry too much they are getting enough from the other biofilm in your tank (if they are still alive, they are eating!) 

Try some Barley pellets, I have noticed they do seem to pick at that and even if they don't eat it, its still good for the tank so leave it in.

Aaron I am away for 10 days somewhere hot  so when I get back I will do an update with some new pics....hoping by that time the BKK, WR and CWB will all have had their babies.

BTW...my baby hybrid Taiwans are doing real well in this big tank, joining in with the adults, and most of them I find sleep on the sponge filter (that's where I find them all in the am)


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

agree Taiwans don't seem to like the regular shrimp foods


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Taiwan Bee shrimps are a challenge to keep alive! We've all lost them due to one reason or another, maybe our own fault, maybe not.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> bettaforu said:
> 
> 
> > JFYI Taiwans don't seem to like the regular shrimp foods...they prefer to graze on biofilm on plants, sponges, filters moss etc. I have watched mine regularly and have seen them just walk past a piece of algae wafer or BW Grow food, leaving it for the snails to eat.
> ...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Aaron you probably have some kickass Taiwans available, so I will be looking for some extras when I get back. Cheaper than me importing them from the US.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Aaron, any pics on the shadow panda? and the size? any chance you'll get Black Tigers in the future?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

+1 for aaron

great shrimp


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

+2 for Aaron being a great guy to deal with!


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

randy said:


> Aaron, any pics on the shadow panda? and the size? any chance you'll get Black Tigers in the future?


Hey randy, I'll get some new pics posted here in the next day or so. The sizes are approx 1 cm. as per the black tigers, I'm looking into them, just can't find a way around the flight cost from Germany.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks simplicity and dman! 

As per the food, to get the Taiwans to start eating I would recommend using a bacteria culture to start first as I find they react to that and it gives them an option to feed on in addition to biofilm. I haven't used barely, but I will to test that out in a couple of days.


----------

